# We lost Riley, we loved her sooo much, RIP sweet girl



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry Amy! Please give Kim my condolences.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sorry. Big hugs to you and Kim. And to Riley... godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss .. run softly at the Bridge sweet Riley.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry about your loss, I'm glad you had the opportunity to say goodbye and be with her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your daughter on the loss of Riley. Sending you strength.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so sorry you lost your special girl --- thinking of you


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Kim.

Run free and play hard at the Bridge, Riley.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. RIP Riley.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

RIP Riley!

Ann


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Riley........RIP Riley!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. Rest in Peace sweet Riley.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so mcuh, it means alot to me to read these posts. Its just so hard...she was so special and such a sweet heart. We loved/love her soooo much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers for you and your daughter, we never have enough time with our pets.
RIP sweet Riley!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sleep softly sweet Riley.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Molson and I are sending you lots of hugs today and will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Me Ke Aloha


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your sweet girl....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Riley. Sleep softly sweet Angel.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad your daughter was able to get home to see her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sharlin thank you so very much for the beautiful picture. I so appreciate it. Its beautiful. Thank You!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you...RIP sweet Riley.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Amy I'm so so sorry. I know you'll have very fond memories!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so very mcuh for your kind words. Our hearts are broken right now, but I know time will help put some of the pieces back together. Misty seems lost today...she loved Riley.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm so sorry...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Riley. She is now bragging to everyone about her wonderful and loving family. May your memories help to heal some of your pain. Run Free Sweet Riley


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Amy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words....this is so hard..not knowing why..and how fast it happened. I so appreciate you all...more than you will ever know.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Live well and be happy at the Bridge, Riley.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Riley

Sleep softly at the bridge Riley


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Reading these threads break my heart because I know someone has lost someone so very special to them. Sounds like Riley was a very special part of your lives especially in helping you through some tough times. I know Riley knew how very much she was loved.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Riley.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry. I must have missed any earlier threads about Riley being ill. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Riley's passing--our thoughts and prayers are with you.

SJ


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much..she was a very special part of our lives and we miss her so much. We so appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Riley. I hope that soon all the good memories will help ease the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

So very sorry to hear about your Riley girl, but it's comforting to know she is with Sandy and my dogs at the Bridge.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I so sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're and you're daugthers loss of Riley. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet pup, it's one of the hardest things to endure, they are so innocent and loving it just doesn't seem fair when they leave us, it feels so empty without them. As time goes on it gets a little easier but never goes away. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I was so sorry to read your post Amy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much...the hardest times are when I come home, the nights and the mornings....she would always jump on th ebed and if I opened my eyes she would start licking me and walking all over me till I got up and she was the first to greet me at the door when I came home...toy in mouth wimpering...and tail wagging a mile a minute...what a sweet heart she was....
Im so happy and thankful that my daughter bought that sweet Vizsla Gemma to keep her company and help to take her mind off of Riley...and I of course have Misty to help me through the days....now I am once again her playmate


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear of the sad loss of your Riley. Reading these posts truly breaks my heart. I hope you find peace in the difficult days ahead.

Sleep soft sweet Riley.

Deepest condolences.....huge hugs to all who are left to mourn.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Amy... 

In memory of Riley... I'll have to do something special with Bob and Natasha when we pick them up from the boarder tomorrow. Again, I'm was so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Janis, MillysMom..and Chris that would be really nice, thank you.


----------

